# how old are you?



## Buckshot101 (Sep 23, 2006)

15

Fred Bear Sparrowhawk II


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm 15, and I shoot a Fred Bear Instinct.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

im 14 i shoot a HOYT recurve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

im 16 and i shoot a 55# slayer with nos dual cams


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

14 and I shoot a 05 PSE Triton Nrg Hybrid at 54#


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm 16 and shoot a 05 Hoyt Xtec at #64!! 

Welcome to AT! You are now addicted!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

13 and i shoot an xtec


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> 13 and i shoot an xtec


No.1 Hoyt... what kinda limbs you got on that! Mine i believe are the XT1000's... just curious as to what urs are! Your shooting #54 and mine cant go that low! Just wondering!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm 15-going-on-16 shooting a 65# hickory selfbow.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

im 15 shooting a Elite Synergey at 84 pounds


----------



## devbuc (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm 15, Browning Rage-50#


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

16 shooting guardian at 70lbs:darkbeer:


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

I'm 17 and shoot a Browning Myst at 65 pounds


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm 14 and i shoot an 07 diamond liberty


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

15 and I shoot a ross cr331


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

15. Most people on AT are in their 30's.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> 15. Most people on AT are in their 30's.


Well I am not quiet there yet :wink:


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

15 and i shot a 07 reaflex ridgeline and a o7 hoyt 38 pro


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i am 13


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

im 12 years old and i am almst comfirmed to be on the pse prostaff.
:cheer2:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

archerprincess said:


> im 12 years old and i am almst comfirmed to be on the pse prostaff.
> :cheer2:


congrats :tongue:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

archerprincess said:


> im 12 years old and i am almst comfirmed to be on the pse prostaff.
> :cheer2:


 

well done


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

CountryWoman said:


> Well I am not quiet there yet :wink:


Been there, done that... :tongue: :wink:

Congrats Princess... great shootin.. :thumb:


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

I am 14 and shoot a Mathews Q2XL:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

16 shoot browning mantis at 62# 30" draw


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

im 14,shoot a hoyt avenger at 63#


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

im 16 and shooting a bear buckmasters compound and a recurve.


----------



## KyleK (Jul 19, 2007)

16, Alberta Canada 

Shoot a Bowtech Old Glory @ 70lbs


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

17 and I shoot 4 bows.
Hoyt Vetrix XL @ 64lbs for target--71lbs for hunting
Jennings CK 4.0 @ 68lbs shooting instinctive
CSS Challenger 60lbs
Pearson Spoiler at about 87lbs


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

17 and shooting a 07 black ice at 70lbs


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i'm 14 and shoot a hoyt avenger 65 lbs., and a 60 lbs. red oak self bow:wink:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

oi! 16, western Washington (state), 35# on a PSE X-Factor.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

im 11 i shoot a brownig micro adrenalen 50lbs and a rangeler and a long bow and im going to get a ross


----------



## rodandgun (Jul 24, 2007)

to the last reply:

Good choice.! 

Im 16 and shoot a Ross CR337.


----------



## DeerStalker90 (Jul 7, 2005)

17 shooting since 14 with PSE 55-70# set at 70 with 65% let off not sure what year maybe a 1990 picked up at a yard sale 3 years ago for 60$ just to try archery put about maybe 100$ into it New arrows new sight new string.


----------



## Deerman (Aug 10, 2007)

Im 17 going to be 18 next thursday!:nixon: I shoot a 2000 jennings buckmaster but I'm going to get an 07 Fred Bear Instinct 60/70!!!


----------



## hoyt bow hunter (Jun 4, 2006)

16 in 26 days
68lb hoyt v-tec


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Deerman said:


> Im 17 going to be 18 next thursday!:nixon: I shoot a 2000 jennings buckmaster but I'm going to get an 07 Fred Bear Instinct 60/70!!!


Great bow!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

younger than 50 and older than 1 shooting a Browning Micro Midas 3 @40# with a 23" draw


----------



## BowhuntnFanatic (Jan 12, 2006)

17 shooting a Diamond Rapture at 60#


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

18 (close to 19) I'm shooting a Mathews Drenalin at 61#.


----------



## bonnieandclyde (Jun 12, 2007)

*age*

im am 12 and shoot micro midas 3 at 40# :tongue:


----------



## bonnieandclyde (Jun 12, 2007)

*whoops*

im 13


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

im getting my ross today myother brownig s limb cracked


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i also shoot a bear first strike xlr at 70 pounds


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

still 11 but my browning limb craked so i got a ross cardaic


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

17 shooting a ross 337 at 66 lbs!


----------



## drz250 (Aug 23, 2007)

16 and a half as of yesterday. Shooting a Mathews mq1 solocam at 72# with a 28 inch draw... I really need a 27 though...


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Sep 27, 2006)

16. mathews switch back xt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

17 shootin a mathews switchback xt


----------



## bows__rock (Aug 21, 2007)

*Hoyt rocks*

14 i shoot a 50# Hoyt Razortec


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

18 shooting a Fred Bear BTR


----------



## OutdoorDreams16 (Sep 27, 2007)

-B- said:


> whats the average age of poeple hanging out in this forum?
> 
> i'm 17 years old and shoot a Browning Micro Adrenaline, not sure if thats the correct spelling.



I'm 16. I shoot the same bow as you! lol


----------



## BabySpider12 (Sep 26, 2007)

Im 17... I shoot a Martin Shadowcat for target and a Martin Jaguar for hunting


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

13 and shoot a mathews legacy and a fred bear obsession ( fred bear was a cheap started bow that i am still shooting) both are set at 52-54 LB.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

14 and i shoot a Martin Bengal at 65#


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

12 and I shot a hoyt rintec at 45#


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 16, and am shootin a mathews switchback


----------



## bowneidajr (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm 12 and i shoot a oneida phantom:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Mathews Hunter9 (Sep 16, 2007)

Im 14 and i shoot a Mathews FX at 45# i had shouder problems from playin baseball and cant pull back a real heavy amount if it wasnt for that i would probably shoot like 60# or something.


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

15 shooting a hoyt pro elite.I woulda thought that there'd be more hoyt shooters out here. there seem to be a lot more older people shooting hoyts.
I guess it's true that wisdom comes with age. :wink:

Joey


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hoyt kid said:


> 15 shooting a hoyt pro elite.I woulda thought that there'd be more hoyt shooters out here. there seem to be a lot more older people shooting hoyts.
> I guess it's true that wisdom comes with age. :wink:
> 
> Joey


Ahh man... im with ya all the way! Hoyt = #1... not looking to argue.. just stating the facts!


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

HECK YEAH, SHOUT IT OUT BABY!!!! :darkbeer: :tongue:

Joey


----------



## hoyt2281 (Oct 15, 2007)

17 shooting a '05 HOYT Ultramag but getting an '08 this year.... not sure which new hoyt yet but one of 'em


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ahh man... im with ya all the way! Hoyt = #1... not looking to argue.. just stating the facts!


i is just like fords and dodge. some people think fords are better and some people think dodges are better went both of them are really the same.


----------



## F5 tornado (Oct 20, 2007)

13, shoot a Browning F5 tornado :uzi:olice:


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

14 and shooting a mathews Swichback XT. easier draw and hold then anything else i've ever shot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyt kid said:


> 15 shooting a hoyt pro elite.I woulda thought that there'd be more hoyt shooters out here. there seem to be a lot more older people shooting hoyts.
> I guess it's true that wisdom comes with age. :wink:
> 
> Joey


Mhmm, wisdom does come with age... that's why most teenagers aren't primitive archers! Muwahahaha:wink:!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Mhmm, wisdom does come with age... that's why *most* teenagers aren't primitive archers! Muwahahaha:wink:!


^^^ Right Kegan.. not all but *MOST*!


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

lol :tongue:


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

22 mathews FX


----------

